
New NIST/NSA Revelations (1993) - ballard
https://epic.org/crypto/dss/new_nist_nsa_revelations.html
======
e3pi
"New NIST/NSA Revelations (1993)"

New NIST/NSA/MSFT Revelations (2013)........related?!

I've been looking to obtain NIST Statistical Test Suite C source download, I
have only found C#(Microsoft) on Sourceforge/Google Code, PDF docs, a
sts-2.1.zip (41+MB what!?) spectral test update that failed to unzip. Is this
now difficult to obtain?

I'm not really interested in putting this forward as more tinfoil hat
hysteria, I simply want to run the NIST tests on some PRNGs. A tar.gz download
link, anyone?

~~~
ballard
[http://csrc.nist.gov/groups/ST/toolkit/rng/documents/sts-2.1...](http://csrc.nist.gov/groups/ST/toolkit/rng/documents/sts-2.1.1.zip)

via
[http://csrc.nist.gov/groups/ST/toolkit/rng/documentation_sof...](http://csrc.nist.gov/groups/ST/toolkit/rng/documentation_software.html)

via [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7214239/nist-
statistical-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7214239/nist-statistical-
test-suite)

~~~
e3pi
Thank you. I also encountered dieharder:

[http://www.phy.duke.edu/~rgb/General/dieharder.php](http://www.phy.duke.edu/~rgb/General/dieharder.php)

------
mey
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clipper_chip](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clipper_chip)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Signature_Algorithm](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Signature_Algorithm)

(Thanks mods for updating the title)

~~~
ballard
Doublethanks.

